# Salik Tag



## GR79 (Oct 1, 2012)

Can anyone let me know what the process is for getting a new tag.

I tried to get one from a petrol station this evening but they said I needed the registration card for the car. I'm picking the car up from the dealer tomorrow so I don't have this yet and I'm worried I'll get fined between picking the car up and getting the tag and getting registered.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

GR79 said:


> Can anyone let me know what the process is for getting a new tag.
> 
> I tried to get one from a petrol station this evening but they said I needed the registration card for the car. I'm picking the car up from the dealer tomorrow so I don't have this yet and I'm worried I'll get fined between picking the car up and getting the tag and getting registered.
> 
> Any help appreciated.


You get a grace period. Can't remember how long, but if you head to a petrol station and get the tag same day you'll be fine.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Can't remember what the time period is for new car registrations, but I do know that if you pass through a salik gate with no credit you get 5 days to top the credit up before any fine would be incurred


----------



## is200mine (Jul 23, 2012)

when you buy the salik tag, just call 800-Salik and register your card under your name. The whole registration process will take a few days to be completed (upon which you will get a SMS from them). You can however use the toll gates after you make the call.


----------

